# Ultimate firearms



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, So I just got an Ultimate Firearms Carbon stealth with a BP thumbhole stock sent to me. I have no idea how to use this gun. It has a regular bolt action, but at the back of the barrel it has a breech plug just like any othe inline.

Does anyone know about these guns? Where's Frisco Pete and DallanC when you need them?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for mine to show up as well. Been waiting a while now with no luck. *()*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How do you prime these **** things NHS?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't the gun come with a manual? :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, But I figured it out. It's a custom gun that a friend of ours sent, but he's out of town filming.

They use 45 cartridges with just a primer. Kind of a cool gun.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How do you prime these **** things NHS?


I'm glad you figured it out. I think you mis-intrepreted my post. I should have put the little ~ thingys before and after, meaning that no one has ever sent me a gun, I'm still waiting. I find it irronicle.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I got it the first time, it was funny. Thanks for nothing you greedy SOB. :wink:


----------

